# Intel HD530 - Kernel using i915 drivers instead of i965

## koenigkrote

EDIT: I didn't have a chance to try out Anon-E-Moose's xorg conf, but ended up recompiling my drivers without glamor and switching to ye olde xf86-video-intel drivers.  This seemed to resolve the problem.

I've been having some issues getting X to properly recognize my integrated intel graphics.  It's Intel HD 530, which is 6th generation, so it should be using i965 drivers correct?

```
$ sudo lspci -k | grep -iA3 vga

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Dell HD Graphics 530

   Kernel driver in use: i915

```

I've emerge x11-base/xorg-drivers with VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" and glamor is in USE flags

I've set xorg.conf.d/20-modesetting.conf just like the wiki as well as xorg.conf.d/modesetting.conf

The only error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log is 

```
(EE) modeset(0): Failed to initialize the DRI2 extension
```

The warnings are

```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.2.log | grep -iA3 WW

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   594.372] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.2.log", Time: Thu Sep  6 12:15:45 2018

[   594.374] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   594.375] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

--

[   594.375] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   594.375]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   594.375] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   594.376]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   594.376] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   594.376]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   594.376] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   594.376]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   594.376] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   594.376]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   594.376] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   594.376]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   594.376] (==) FontPath set to:

   

--

[   594.833] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[   594.854] (II) modeset(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[   594.854] (==) modeset(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

--

[   595.145] (WW) modeset(0): Option "DRI" is not used

[   595.145] (EE) modeset(0): Failed to initialize the DRI2 extension.

[   595.145] (--) RandR disabled

[   595.151] (II) modeset(0): Damage tracking initialized

```

I have a working X11 session, there doesn't appear to be any obvious tearing (I don't even have a compositor running, too), I've emerged media-libs/mesa to 18.1.6

I'm at a loss as to where to look next?  The only thing I can think of is the kernel detecting and using the wrong intel driver?  Should I recompile with it as a module instead?  Why is it using 915 instead of 965?Last edited by koenigkrote on Fri Oct 26, 2018 12:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

kernel driver is i915 which covers i965 chipset.

mesa drivers will be intel and i965

X11 can be set to either i965 or modesetting.

for more on it, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics

----------

## koenigkrote

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> kernel driver is i915 which covers i965 chipset.
> 
> mesa drivers will be intel and i965
> 
> X11 can be set to either i965 or modesetting.
> ...

 

Okay so I've got the right driver, so that eliminates that problem.

The real issue I've got is that I can't seem to get any 3d graphics going, glxinfo and glxgears both fail immediately.  I originally made this thread in the wrong forum.

```
$ glxinfo

name of display: :0

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

```

```

$ glxgears

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

```

If it's not the driver, and I presume the general modesetting Xorg configurations on the wiki should be enough, where would I want to start looking next?[/url]

----------

## Anon-E-moose

This is from my laptop xorg.conf (intel 620)

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "modesetting"

    Option         "Backingstore" "true"

    Option         "AccelMethod" "glamor"

    Option          "DRI" "3"

    Screen         0

EndSection
```

----------

